# Why do you love photography?



## jameshudson45

There are a few reasons I love photography. 
1. A picture is worth a thousand words. Well, sometimes a picture is beyond words. It's easier, for me, to communicated with a picture than with words. 
2. Every season is beautiful. Winter, even as bald as it is right now, is beautiful. I can't wait to take the snow pictures.
3. This country is beautiful. There's beauty in every state and every region. I like getting out and seeing and taking pictures of nature, and trees, and landscapes. Not so much people. People tend to hide their face, or yell at me, or complain. People are no fun, except kids. Most kids are great. And animals are great to photograph. 
4. Photographs are memories. They're sights, they're smells, they're sounds. I see a photograph and I can almost put myself there. Sometimes I wish I could actually go there in an instant. 

Why do you love photography?


----------



## epp_b

I've always been drawn to anything that involves using a lot of technology to create art. 

I used to draw (design) cars for fun.  Lots of cars.  I would first draw a side profile.  I would then draw a cutaway view showing all of the internals, then top, rear and front, and dashboard views.  Finally, I'd list the specs.

I work as a website developer, doing both the technical programming side of things and front-end design.

For me, photography, I think, is just a natural progression of this.


----------



## Clawed

I love it because it gives me an artistic outlet, now that I no longer draw.

I simply have a desire to channel my creativity and photography allows me that.  

It's fun trying to give the viewer a new way to look at something.


----------



## ACrossley

I love meeting new people during my shoots. I enjoy learning about my clients and their lives. Ultimately, I pride myself when I get "that shot" that makes the bride cry or the mother bust out in laughter. 

I have so much to learn, but I feel accomplished when working with my prints. Like many others, I can't believe I get paid to have this much fun!


----------



## gravity0

Because I can't draw stick people to save my life.  :er:


----------



## bigboi3

I love photography because I do.


----------



## LokiZ

Why do I like photography...

1.) Ooooh so many cool toys and gadgets. 
2.) It's a method of recording history very closely to how it was perceived by the human eye. 
3.) It's a method of telling a story shortly, concisely, and without words. 
4.) Some do it oh so much better then me. 
5.) Some do not do it as good as me. 
6.) It can be very beautiful as a stand alone art. 
7.) It can be very beautiful when merged with many other art forms. 
8.) You can doctor it up to help correct some issues. 
9.) It's value can come from only how you feel about it. 
10.) It's value can come from how many others feel about it. 
11.) I can use it at both home and work.   

AND...  You can share it with others so easily or keep it to yourself.


----------



## JerryPH

I am not really into it at all, but it gets me all the women I can handle and then some.  Actually, this camera stuff is quite boring.


----------



## epp_b




----------



## Garbz

Its my creative outlet. I'm an engineer. The only thing creative in my work would be making a building fall down on purpose just to see the carnage. Photography and playing the guitar keeps me sane


----------



## lovedigital

1. easy to keep. in the last times, I have taken photographs then pick the film or slide when I kept in long period of time , color of the film will fade or be crazy go to but when be digital I keep only picture file which easily decrease arrangement area for keep and take care very easy .
2. picture file digital can build mass media has variously ie , web page,share photo,advertisement,news etc.
3. easy to edit. 
4.can make more money for me and other can do the same too.

lovedigital.blogspot | digital photo | photo | make money online |


----------



## WTF?

i guess ive always loved creating things, from lego to cooking. photography gives me a regular outlet to create things.
im also a 16 year old boy, and what 16 year old boy doesnt like gadgets?
the technological aspect of cameras fulfills this need for gadgetry more than enough


----------



## christopher walrath

I love the ability to exhibit creativity.  I love the ability to see the world as know else quite sees it.  I love the ability to look past the surface and into the heart of the matter.  I love the ability to make something lasting and beautiful, even if only in my perception.

Photography is merely my means to that end.  And I am so happy that I have been able to learn, over the years, to become so good at it.  And I am glad that I am able to realize that I will never know it all.  And never knowing it all will never inhibit my ability to participate in the creative form that chose me.


----------



## Torus34

I think 'love' is too strong a term for my relationship with photography.

I use a camera to convert something I see into something I say.


----------



## blash

As an engineer, it's my only creative outlet, so it provides a sense of balance. But that's not why I love it per say; I love it because once I put my eye up to the viewfinder, it's just me and the camera and what I'm looking at. Everything seems to freeze: no longer about the people around me, obligations I might have, how hungry I might be. Everything is focused into this one moment of capture and creation that is just so inherently powerful.

Of course, this effect is magnified on film XD


----------



## Roey

I love photography for many reasons.  One that is close to my heart is because it allows us to capture history from another perspective.


----------



## coreduo

eTHEORY OF PHOTOGRAPHY (I Love It When It Is What Ought To Be)

When questions arise as to what is a photograph or what is photography, almost every theoretician transposes them into a necessary nucleus- what is the medium- for its theorization. One cannot just resolve it by describing it as a &#8220;transparent envelope&#8221;. Roland Barthes describes it as a thing that we often see through in order to get information about the world. So how do we theorize photography? How do we incorporate the range of objects and practices that includes daguerreotypes, calotypes, 35-millimeter prints, Polaroids, digital photographs into a convincing theoretical model? Here&#8217;s how I will base my conjecture.

We can speak of a particular photography as an index of Marxist thought, contiguous with the object it represents: the working class. We can also speak of mass reproduction as the &#8216;toiler&#8217;s propaganda material&#8217; as well as through the single daguerreotype or Talbot&#8217;s nearly contemporaneous calotype. As long as the &#8216;snap&#8217; perseveres to impart the lumpen&#8217;s message, it can be hampered by its dependence on technological change. Just imagine of what you can see of my father in the picture as a courier for the Communist Party of the Philippines and in another picture as a soldier for China in a re-enactment exercise sponsored by the Hukbalahaps, the former&#8217;s military arm.


We can speak of the photograph as we speak of its multiplicity and malleability. It might be multiple and unchangeable but in the present era of the digital age they can empower it in its altered form using Photoshop. But such should be conditioned by &#8216;long, dirty nails&#8217;, swelling callouses, disheveled hair and shabby or ragged clothings.


Questions also arise whether it is the photograph that we theorize or the photographic practice. The answer lies in how ideologically informed is the photographer. Is he or she material historically conditioned? Should he immune the bourgoisie from discourse on Marxist discursive trends? Does the picture&#8217;s public utterances create a culture-shock like the one where Stalin is photographed making love to one of his volunteer maids? Stalin, our Saviour.


Marxist photography should be a response to sets of particular conditions-political and cultural. It should be hailed as the most important and perhaps the most extraordinary means to lead us to the triumph of socialism. Exploration of enigmatic, subjective states should only be fit for socialist actresses like Nicole Kidman.

&#12288;


----------



## captainkimo

I have been working in the creative arts industry for over 10 years and often times, I don't have flexibility with the ideas mainly because they are different from what the clients have on their minds. But with photography, I'm my own boss and I get to enjoy the artistic freedom I rarely find in my profession.

Cheers!

_Captain Kimo_


----------



## LilyPondGirl

I love photography because it allows my inner artist to express herself. I am educated as a Certified Nurse Midwife, which is typically "scientific". I love to break that mold and go CRAZY!!!!


----------



## hadoq

Torus34 said:


> I use a camera to convert something I see into something I say.



that's just beautiful, actually sums up my point of view here.



But still, why do I love photography ?

1. At first I used to play music (I still do) and create music. I needed to create something out of whatever's on my mind. Then I got the wife/kid combo and couldn't find the time or space to properly create music. So photography provides me with both, since I usually go outside to take pictures.

2. I love cars and I hate it when they're not shot like they should be

3. I get to meet new people everytime, and I get to see great cars

4. Sometimes it can be a decent buck (way better than music) so I get to see cars, I get special access to special places, I get payed and after all that, people still say "thank you"

5. I like to go out and look for nice spots for future photo sessions





There's also a few things that I hate in photography

1. I can't get decent actions shots of me on track or driving !!!

2. People just don't get that it takes time and work to take a good picture so they sometimes want me to hurry and then I screw the shot.

3. It's ALOT about how much $$$ you're ready to spend, not at first but overtime it all gets down to that


----------



## monkeyroller

The main reason, especially for landscape photos, is that I actually feel my trips to the countryside are worth it.

As opposed to "Yeah, so I spent $300 going on a week-long interstate trip, and all I got out of it was this crappy t-shirt"


----------



## randiman

i love as it is something that you can enjoy while doing it professionally


----------



## PushingTin

Seeing the world through the lens makes you see everything in a whole new light....

I love it, its my escape


----------



## photographyprogess

I guess I would have to say as Jean Baudrillard once said: "Photography is the ultimate postmodernism."

It's my subjective view of the world around me.


----------



## boogschd

cause my memory is rubbish 

capturing moments @ 10mp helps


----------



## Unmanedpilot

*Gives me something to do. *


-If its 2:23 am and I'm bored I'll pull out my camera. If I haven't been outside my house in a few days I'll go grab the camera and go somewhere, familiar, unfamiliar, doesn't matter.


*Its an excuse.*


-When people want group photos I can say no, I have to push the button!


*Its something to learn.*


-I feel I'm pretty bad at photography right now. Which means I can keep doing it and get better. Gives me something to strive for.


*Its something to read.*


-If I'm bored and don't feel like pulling out the camera I can always go online and read about new techniques to make me a better photographer. Or read about different ways to post process an image.


*Its something to play with*.


-Who cares if the lens cap is still on. Burst mode is fun!! 


*Its something to buy.


*-I like stuff, so new gear is just something else I can get!


*Its something I can share.


*-When I get a good photo I love showing it to people and bring them happiness even for a moment. If I get a good shot of someone I love giving it to them so they can have it. My family loves getting photos from me, and I enjoy sharing it with them.


*Its Free. *sort of..


-Taking 1000 digital photos doesn't cost me an arm and a leg in developing costs. :mrgreen:


----------



## Early

Who knows why I got into photography?  It happened for me when I up graded to a Vivitar focus free 35mm p&s and went..."oooh!"


----------



## JayPhotography

Photography is such a wonder for me. I think its because it allows me to express feelings and construct beautiful scenes using the real world as the material. 

It's also a very good creative outlet for me, since i lack other artistic skills (tho i do play the guitar). Expressing thoughts graphically can be a very interesting and fun to play with experience.

And last but not least, who can deny the incredible satisfaction of playing with that photo idea in your head all day, and then achieving it after pressing the shooter?


----------



## Lntphotography

I'm feeling very strange feeling in my chests when i shoot goot stuff...

it's so addictive


----------

